# Travel Cage Size



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Is 18inx10n ok for a travel cage?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you mean a carrier for while he's in the car, or an enclosure for him to live in during the time you're gone from home? For a carrier, yes, since they mostly sleep during car rides anyway. For an enclosure for him to stay in while you're away from home, no, it's too small. Even travel cages should still follow the minimum cage size recommendations of 4 square feet. If that really isn't possible, the smallest I'd go is 3 square feet. You still need room for a hide, wheel, food & water bowls, and for hedgie to move around without tripping over everything.

Edit: Also in the future please make your thread titles specific to what the subject will be. Titles like "???" don't tell someone what your question will be, and may cause your thread to be passed over, and can make it more difficult for people who are searching the forums for information.


----------

